# Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G



## Mewtos (24. Mai 2009)

*Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Ich hab ne ATI Radeon Mobility mit 1GB Speicher im Laptop drinn, wollt diese aber gerne austauschen.Die Frage is aber: Was für ein Bauformat hat die? MXM1 oder 2?Und geht das überhaupt?
Bei google hab isch schon geschaut, aber nichts gefunden!!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

Bei deinem Book ist eine Komi von dedizierter und Onboard-GraKa verbaut.
Ich glaube daher eher nicht, dass du einfach einen Teil dieses abgestimmten Systems tauschen kannst, ohne das es im Nachhinein zu Fehlern kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*



Mewtos schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Ich hab ne ATI Radeon Mobility mit 1GB Speicher im Laptop drinn, wollt diese aber gerne austauschen.Die Frage is aber: Was für ein Bauformat hat die? MXM1 oder 2?Und geht das überhaupt?
> Bei google hab isch schon geschaut, aber nichts gefunden!!


 

was für ne karte isses denn genau?

das problem is:

- es geht nur in seltenen fällen
- dann auch nur mit nem passendes grakaBIOS
- es ist sehr teuer
- das Nbook wird ggf. nicht auf die kühlung der neuen karte ausgelegt sein


----------



## Mewtos (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Bei deinem Book ist eine Komi von dedizierter und Onboard-GraKa verbaut.


 
Ähm,da is ne normale HD 4650 Mobility mit 1 GB drinn, das einzigste is, dass die mal noch n GB vom Speicher nimmt, aber diese Tech ham alle aktuelleren Grafikkarten, aktueller wie diese

Und wegen der Kühlung: Da is ne RIESIGE Heatpipe drinn und so ein Riesen Lüfter, der echt mal laut is dass ich aufgrund der Kühlung glaub, dass da ne 4870 X2 rein kann.........


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

wozu willst du denn ne andere karte? deine karte is ja auch noch rel. gut... und welche willst du überhaupt? selbst nur ne AMD 3650 kostet ja schon 200$, wenn du überhaupt an eine rankommst... MXM Store
oder en 8600m GT für 150€: nVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 512MB MXM für Acer VG.8PG06.001 bei eBay.de: Komponenten (endet 25.05.09 19:45:00 MESZ)

und neuere karten hab ich bisher eh noch nirgends gesehen...

ich würd sagen: lass es. auch ne mobile 4850 is nicht VIEL besser, wird dich aber - wenn du überhaupt eine findest - ne menge geld kosten...

Nbooks sind nunmal keine gamer-geräte, find dich lieber damit ab, dass du aktuelle spiele "nur" auf low spielen kannst. verkauf dein Nbook lieber in nem jahr und hol dann ein neues besseres, wenn es sein muss, aber gaming am Nbook wird noch ne ganze weile mind. doppelt so teuer sein wie an nem gleichwertigen PC...


----------



## Mewtos (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

OK, thx für die Posts....Is doch n bisschen teuer.Und ich glaub, das würd zu sehr am Akku ziehen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*



Mewtos schrieb:


> Ähm,da is ne normale HD 4650 Mobility mit 1 GB drinn, das einzigste is, dass die mal noch n GB vom Speicher nimmt, aber diese Tech ham alle aktuelleren Grafikkarten, aktueller wie diese
> 
> Und wegen der Kühlung: Da is ne RIESIGE Heatpipe drinn und so ein Riesen Lüfter, der echt mal laut is dass ich aufgrund der Kühlung glaub, dass da ne 4870 X2 rein kann.........



Achso, naja, ich hab' unter den ersten paar Google-Einträgen die HD3470X2 gefunden.  Dann ist ja gut ...obwohl, wie bereits beschrieben, eigentlich doch nicht.  

Im Ernst, ich würde es nicht machen, wenn es denn überhaupt geht. NBooks sind nun mal nicht darauf ausgerichtet.

cYa

3B


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

naja, ne 4850 würd jetzt auch nicht viel mehr akku brauchen als ne 4650. aber wie gesagt: erstmal müßte man eine finden, dann is die teuer, dann muss aber auch noch das BIOS usw. zum NBook passen...

das mit dem mxm is halt noch lange nicht ausgereift. is nicht so einfach wie AGP oder PCIe, dann jede karte geht - hauptsache der slot passt.


----------



## Mewtos (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

Closed


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

warum closed? was hat sich denn ergeben? könnt ja noch andere interessen



(ich hab den sinn vom closen von thrreads eh nie verstanden, außer bei doppelpost oder OT-spam...  )


----------



## Mewtos (4. August 2009)

*AW: Laptop Grafikkarte für Acer Aspire 6530G*

Grund: Hat sich erledigt, aus meiner Sicht


----------

